# Veterans Day



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope everyone has a great Veterans Day, and remember those who served before us, and those who are serving now.
 
Don
Veitnam 66-72


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Happy Veterans Day*

Thanks, Don... 

I should have responded here with my thread. We were posting at the same time..







USAF 56-60


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Happy Veterans Day*

Thanks Don and Stan and to all my fellow vets. 

Have a great Veterans Day. I received numerous e-mails this morning from many of my old buddies from Vietnam. Forty-five years ago.

Gary Armitstead
U.S. Army
Mekong Delta 1966-1967
A Co 3rd Bat. 60th Inf. 
9th INF DIV
"Old Reliables" River Rats


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Happy Veterans Day*

Proud to have served 30 years.


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

It's 11 AM here. Thank you to all who served.

USAF 1968 - 1977


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The day that ended "the war to end all wars".... except it didn't 

In Flanders fields the poppies blow 
Between the crosses, row on row, 
That mark our place; and in the sky 
The larks, still bravely singing, fly 
Scarce heard amid the guns below. 

We are the Dead. Short days ago 
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow, 
Loved and were loved, and now we lie 
In Flanders fields. 

Take up our quarrel with the foe: 
To you from failing hands we throw 
The torch; be yours to hold it high. 
If ye break faith with us who die 
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow 
In Flanders fields. 

by Major John McCrae, May 1915


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Our vets are men and women of great honor and courage. Always have been, always will be. Thank God in Heaven for them and soldiers following today.

US Army 1978-2001


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

My humble gratitude and respect to all who are serving, or have served, to protect our liberty and way of life. Thank you!


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Well ..I was not lucky enough to serve in the armed forces...when I was elegible it was at the end of the Viet Nam war and they were not taking any people into the srevice....

But I appreciate and am VERY proud and greteful to all of the vets that have served, fought, and died for my families privilage to live the American Dream! 

Had I to do it all over again I would be listing my years of service instead of this statement.

THANK YOU to ALL the vets EVERYWHERE that have given soo much to soooo many, so that their American Dream can be realized! 

With the sacrifices that were made, there can never be enough graditude shown, all I can say is a GREAT BIG Heart felt thank you to all who is serving, who has served, and those that have died for this GREAT NATION! 

THANK YOU!

Bubba


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Vets....thanks for all you have done.


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

A short story, in memory of two of my best friends -- one who made it back and one who we left behind.

For you, Bo and Mike.

Link to story


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. Went to the program at the Military Museum here, it was well done and had pretty good attendance. 
Jerry 
US Army 1967-70 Germany and Vietnam. 
National Guard 1977-96


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks: Hope all vets have a great day and thanks for your services. 

US Army 1967 to 1969 

Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very sobering story, Bob.... Well done...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Even tho I am also a Vet, I really thank all you other vets too! And I have 2 daughters serving currently, one in Army N.G. over10 years, including Kuwait / Iraq, and one in AK. at the moment, in the Coast Guard. 

I was in the US Navy Reserves, from 1969 till 1975, flying in the entire Pacific theater in P-3C's as a Radar Op. Moffet Field has come and gone! 

To think, we spend little time chasing Russian subs these days! Not like it used to be!! 

Thanks again, 
Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

I served in a peacetime Army. While serving when there are no shooting wars doesn't diminish one's effort, my heart goes out to those incredibly brave men and women who have served and are now serving in harm's way in Iraq and Afghanistan; I can barely imagine what their experience must be like. 

Thanks to all of you out there on the "front lines". 

Joel 
5th MI Co 
Berlin 1976 - 1978


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

We are doing a Veteran Appreciation service at church tomorrow. It should really be nice based on past years.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

USAF 65 TO 69 

jj


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

USAF 57 to 62 in during Cuba crisis, had to spend an extra 8 mths in before they would 
discharge me, best 8 mths I had in the service. Thanks to all who has been in harms way. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------

